# 100% Breite Fehler = Lücke



## Nofear (19. Januar 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe das mit den 100% Breite immer noch nicht richtig gerafft 
Es geht um folgendes.

Klick auf Enter, dann klickt auf den Zurückbutton. Jetzt ist eine Lücke rechts neben dem Scrollbar zu erkennen.

Wie kriege ich diese Lücke weg?
Hat da jemand ne Idee?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Nofear (19. Januar 2003)

* zum besseren Verständnis meines Problems *


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Januar 2003)

höchstens mit einem meta-refresh


----------



## 2Pac (19. Januar 2003)

ich hab das selbe problem ich auf meiner Page nur unten...
Ich hab ne grosse Tabelle gemacht und gesagt:
<table style="WIDTH: 990px; HEIGHT: 100%"> aber es geht nicht wirklich, denn wenn ich den script so einbau dann verändert er sich immer wieder  kann mir vielleicht auch wer helfen?(er verändert die festgelegte Breite und Höhe  manchmal und manchmal ists so wies soll) wer mal sehn will kann ja mal auf http://turniere.germanfifagamer.de/sF/index.htm schaun. Wäre sehr nett wenn mir und dem NoFear helfen könnte denn sein Problem is ja das gleiche im Prinzip glaub ich mal ^^


----------



## 2Pac (19. Januar 2003)

hmm komisch jetzt gehts doch  No Fear versuchs doch auch mal so?


----------



## Nofear (19. Januar 2003)

@ [DA]-2Pac-

Du hast ja meinen Topic missbraucht, schäm dich 
====================================================

Ich habe die Höhe in Pixel (px) und die Breite in Prozent (%) angegeben. Daran kann es nicht liegen.

Es gibt doch so viele Seiten, wo die Grafik die ganze Bildschirmbreite ausnutzt mit Hilfe von Background+Tabelle.

Wieso klappt der Mist nicht bei mir?
@ small b

Was meinst du mit Metafresh genau?
Kannst mal Beispiel bringen?

Wo sind hier die kompetenten Html Experten?
@ Geist
I need u


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Januar 2003)

das ist ein fehler im iexplorer, den du höchstens durch ein 
metarefresh ungehen könntes, weil dann nach sofort neu 
geladen wird und dadurch alles an seinen platz zurück rutscht

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=seite.html">


----------



## Nofear (19. Januar 2003)

Danke smallB

Ich probiere es und meld mich wieder.
Ein Fehler von MS I.E?

Ich benutze v6, taucht der Fehler auch bei anderen Browsern auf?
Ich hab leider nur I.E. auf der Platte....

Danke


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Januar 2003)

ja, ein fehler vom ie, weiss nicht genau ob der fehler auch bei anderen browsern zu fehlern kommt


----------



## 2Pac (20. Januar 2003)

also ich hab bei mri doch noch gesehn das es net klappte  so ich hab eben das versucht mit dem meta aber auch das geht nicht  er aktualisiert jede sekunde aber die Lücke bleibt trotzdem unten bestehen. Aber wenn ich das raus nehm und manuell aktualisiere dann is die Lücke weg  weiss jemand warum wieso und was man machen kann?


----------



## fluessig (20. Januar 2003)

Ich hab deine Page gequetscht, gezogen, verkleinert, maximiert, usw. 
Es kam keine Lücke.
Erst wenn man Enter gedrückt hat. und dann wieder per back button auf deine Page geht kommt die Lücke.
Meiner Meinung nach stört das nicht wirklich - aber ein valign des tables käm cooler


----------



## 2Pac (20. Januar 2003)

du meinst sicher die von NoFear ^^


----------



## fluessig (21. Januar 2003)

@[DA]-2Pac- Ja ich meine die Page von NoFear.

@NoFear Mozilla hat übrigens keine Probleme mit der Darstellung. Kannst ja hinschreiben optimized for MOzilla, dann passt's


----------



## noxid`- (26. Januar 2003)

wenn ich das problem richtig verstanden habe geht es um den randabstand zum browser.
versuch mal folgendes im style für den body:

CSS:

body
{
...jedemengeandererkrams...

margin-bottom:0pt;
margin-top:0pt;
margin-left:0pt;
margin-right:0pt;

...meinetwegenjedemengeandererkrams...

}

das sollte dann funktionieren...

ansonsten hab ichs mal wieder falsch verstanden 8)


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. Januar 2003)

> body
> {
> ...jedemengeandererkrams...
> 
> ...


es geht auch einfacher: 
	
	
	



```
body
    {
     margin:0px;
    }
```
im übrigen verwendet man pt (=Punkt) nur bei schriftgrössen, nicht bei solchen angaben. da verwendet man px (=Pixel)


----------



## Adam Wille (27. Januar 2003)

> im übrigen verwendet man pt (=Punkt) nur bei schriftgrössen, nicht bei solchen angaben. da verwendet man px (=Pixel)


Wo steht das geschrieben? 

Geist


----------



## noxid`- (27. Januar 2003)

habs auch nirgendwo gelesen... 

zu dem pt :

habs eben in selfhtml nachgeguckt und kopiert.kann aber gut sein, daß du recht hast.
najo,funzen tut beides. 8)


----------

